# Jackplate for small jet rig



## sightfish (Apr 23, 2015)

So think we've decided to go with Weldbilt 14 x 48 with pods for my 25/20 Merc. Weight is comparable (~270lbs) to riveted boats same size and it's welded. We've got lots of flexibility on build and was wondering if we should get 20" transom and call it good or should we get shorter (16") transom and jackplate. Think I remember hearing that jackplates don't work well on the small jets because of set back? Also, don't know if it's really uneccesary anyhow cause 20" does just fine. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## jd4x426 (Apr 24, 2015)

I wouldn't run a jack plate I have one on my boat I just bought and I'm having trouble getting it dialed in.Get the taller transom keep the motor closer to transom so less air can get between the boat and intake. Which causes cavitation which is the problem I'm having now


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 25, 2015)

Agree with above, go with the 20 inch. It will let you mount the engine closer and should be stronger if you decide to go up to a 40/30 later on. It will also give you a little more height to keep water from coming over the top of the transom when coming off plane or from waves.


----------

